# Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung



## Sweiper (4. Juli 2015)

*Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Hallo Zusammen,

Habe da ne frage und zwar möchte ich sehr gerne eine Wasserkühlung von Corsair kaufen welche ist momentan die beste mit der Leistung und von der Lautstärke (leise) her ? 

PS: habe ein I7 2700K


----------



## Joker_54 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Kauf dir nen guten Luftkühler, da haste mehr von. 

Ansonsten wäre wohl momentan die h110i GTX die Kühlung deiner Wahl.


----------



## Norzo (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Nabend,

ich hab seit knapp nem Monat die H110i GT. Allerdings mit Bequit! SilentWings 2. Die sind wesentlich leiser als die von Corsair vorgegeben. Die Pumpe ist relativ leise und die Kühlung ist besser als bei meinem alten Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (Der allerdings schon richtig gut gekühlt hat).

Ich bin zufrieden. Hab aktuell 29.1 Grad im Zimmer und bei GTAV sind die Temps um die 45 Grad. Bei Witcher3 schwankt es zwischen 40-50. Bin recht zufrieden.


----------



## Sweiper (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Ok gut zu wissen gibt es denn ein Luft Kühler der das gleiche bringt wie eine h110i GTX ? ich möchte nämlich schon die beste Kühlung von Corsair haben die Leistung bringt aber auch leise ist, aber es gibt ja da so viele h100 h110i usw.


----------



## Soulsnap (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 3 und Noctua NH-D15


----------



## yingtao (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Die großen von Corsair und auch anderen Herstellern mit 240er Radiator sind auf dem selben Level wie ein großer Luftkühler wie der bereits genannte Dark Rock Pro oder NH-D15. Erst die mit noch größerem Radiator wie die mit 280er von NZXT oder mit 360er von Swiftech liegen von der Kühlleistung höher, kosten aber bereits so viel das man sich auch eine normale Wakü kaufen könnte. Für eine CPU würde ich persönlich wieder auf einen Luftkühler umsteigen. Aktuell habe ich eine Kowakü von Corsair verbaut mit 240er Radiator (ist glaube ich die H100). Lüfter habe ich ausgetauscht und anfangs war die Pumpe auch relativ leise aber jetzt nach so ca. 2 Jahren macht die Pumpe Geräusche die ich selbst bei gedämmten Gehäuse noch raushören kann. Laut Corsair ist das ganz normal und kein Grund zur Nachbesserung (die Kowakü hat 5 Jahre Gewährleistung) so lange die Kühlleistung davon nicht betroffen ist.

Das Geräusch ist so ein Klackern und wenn mein RAM nicht so hoch und mein Gehäuse zu schmal wäre hätte ich mir schon längst den NH-D15 gekauft. Jetzt im Nachhinein würde ich mir eine Kowakü nicht mehr kaufen. Man bezahlt mehr als für einen Luftkühler, bekommt aber nur die selbe Leistung, zumindest in meinem Fall besteht das Problem mit der lauten Pumpe wodurch der Kühler lauter ist als ein Luftkühler. Entweder ein guter Luftkühler oder eine richtige Wakü.


----------



## the_leon (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Wenn dann ne Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT (CW-9060019-WW) mit 2 Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-3


----------



## defPlaya (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Also ich möchte auch gerne eine Kompakt Wakü haben. Mir geht's mehr um die Optik in meinem Gehäuse. Wenn die dann genauso gut Kühlt wie mein Scythe Mugen dann passt das.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Überlege dir gut ob du für die Optik dir eine nervige Pumpe ins Gehäuse holen willst. Ich bin da definitiv erstmal geheilt und auch zurück zu Lukü.


----------



## defPlaya (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde mir die H110i Gtx kaufen. Ist die so laut und mies von der Kühlleistung?


----------



## the_leon (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Die 110i hat nen 280 radi, der ist ca. 40% größer als n 240. Darauf 2 Nb PK-2 und es ist eher besser als n DRP 3


----------



## defPlaya (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Wie sieht es mit der H110i Gt? Wir ist die GTX viel besser? Sollte ich auf die GTX warten?


----------



## marvinj (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle dann zur 110i GT raten. Die hat enen 280er Radiator, und wenn dir die Lüfter zu laut sind, bastelst dir halt zwei Noiseblocker oder Noctua drauf. Kostet ja nicht die Welt 
Aber 280er sollte es schon sein.
Wie eine 110i GTX sein wird, kann ich dir nicht sagen, der Kühler sieht auf jeden Fall anders aus, ebenfalls sind die Lüfter angepasst worden.


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Habe das etwas kleinere Model die 105er
Mit der Pumpe absolut keine Lautstärkenprobleme.
Lüfter habe ich allerdings auch getauscht.

Bin mit der AIO Lösung sehr zufrieden. Wollte zuerst auch nen Luftkühler, auf Grund des Gehäuses passte mein Wunschkandidat aber nicht rein. Man sollte halt auch immer den Airflow ein bisschen mit in Betracht ziehen. Dem stehen so manche Brocken mMn einfach im Weg.


----------



## defPlaya (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Denke das ich die 110i GT nehmen werde. Die GTX kostet 30 oder 40 Euro mehr. Das Geld investiere ich dann in Silent Wings 2!


----------



## the_leon (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Bitte nicht, de SW2 haben einen offenen Rahmen.
Auf Radiatoren ist das unpraktisch, da dann die Luft unten wieder raus kommt und nicht durch den Radiator muss.
Ich würde eher NB PK-2 kaufen, die sind nicht lauter, aber 10%besser!


----------



## defPlaya (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Ok danke für den Tip. Echt die sind besser? Dachte die Silent Wings 2 wären die Überlüfter.


----------



## the_leon (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Ne, die SW 2 machen halt mit ihrem Namen werbung...
Für Luftkühler sind sie gut, für Radiator ungeeignet.
Die Alternativen von Noctua oder Blacknoise sind von der Kühlleistung her nicht schlechter, haben aber ein vernünftiges Montagesystem (das der sw2 ist grottig)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Die Silent Wings 2 sind für Luft und leisen Betrieb geeignet. Bei Radiatoren brauchst du andere Eigenschaften.


----------



## defPlaya (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Die Silent Wings 2 sind für Luft und leisen Betrieb geeignet. Bei Radiatoren brauchst du andere Eigenschaften.


Ok gut zu wissen Danke. Nach meinem Sommerurlaub kaufe ich mit dann die AiO. Vielleicht gibt es dann ja Tests von der GTX sonst wird es die GT.


----------



## DummBazz (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

ich bin zufrieden mit der gt110.hab dafür 2x noctua  nf-a14 geholt und die ans board angeschlossen.


----------



## iltisjim (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Wann ist denn der Release in Deutschland mit der gtx h110i


----------



## Stern1710 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Die beste Corsair Wasserkühlung*

Cyberport.at gibt den Liefertermin ab dem 23.07 an, wie das in DE ist und ob das Datum stimmt kann ich aber nicht sagen.


----------

